# Tough spot right now and I need advice.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks.

Recently. Ok, very recently my life has taken a sudden change. I will be moving my tanks at some point in the next month or two and will need advice as to how this can be accomplished safely and without loss of life.

I'm moving them about 15 kilometre distance and not sure how to go about this. I'm not in a frame of mind right now to tackle this as of yet but want to be prepared for the move and have my things in order.

Tanks:

46 gallon Planted with co2 injection.

And a Red Sea max 130 with 50 pounds of rock and two clowns. Also I have about 6 coral that will be moved as well.

I appreciate any advice I can get.

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Sent from iphone using Tapatalk and auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

When I moved my 60g cube reef I bought (and returned ) a 60 gallon fiberglass pond and transfered all the livestock including liverock and corals into it. I moved the tank, resiliconed and painted the stand. Once setup I made 30 gallons of new saltwater and tested to make sure the params were as close as possible. Then I began transferring everything in 20 gallon tough rubbermade containers including the existing water. I didnt lose a single thing during this process. Hope this helps.










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you have a reefing friend close by, leave coral with them for a bit. If not, see if any of the stores in your area can help you out. 
Put all your rock in a bin the day of the move and just drain the tank and move everything over and take your time setting it back up since your livestock will be somewhere else.

Otherwise, I would bin the rock (with water), make up some extra water and run a frag tank type setup with a piece or two of your LR and the corals while the DT stabilizes from the move.

As for the planted tank, depending on how much substrate there is, drain it until there's an inch or two of water, move, and refill carefully.

Good luck, and hopefully everything (tanks and all!) will be ok


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks folks for some great advice. I will take it all in when I'm good and ready mentally to tackle this.

I'm not in a super rush as of yet and I will have at least a few weeks to think things through, come up with a plan and tackle this.

Thanks again. And if anybody has more input please do so as I have never moved a tank before and this is new to me. Especially the reef tank.

Sent from iphone using Tapatalk and auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keep us posted, i'll be willing to help out with the move, Im sure there's a few more folks on here willing to do the same.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I made a "Moving An Aquarium" post. Amend to suit your needs.

Wishing you the best on your situation...


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

This is something I don't look forward to, but expect I will have to do at some point. The most important thing is plan it out! I've never done it but read lots of threads of others that have. Start accumulating some buckets and totes, coolers. You can transfer all livestock/liverock into the totes and buckets add airstones and small heaters and let them run while you tear down the tanks. Take tanks to new location get them ready then haul the livestock over. With the SW keep all your water. Think keeping the freshwater is optional..

Ohh yeah, and let me know when and I maybe able to lend a hand. (I also have 5 x 5gal pails you can use)


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought the complete 110g with livestock and corals, and have to move the whole set up to my house. You got some good advice so far, though a few things I noticed are missed, the move in the car, could be difficult- as you will need to do everything in the same day. Dismantle, move, and re-build- I had to do everything in 12 hours and was exhausting but nothing died. A few points:

* you need lids for all buckets and rubbermaids as you are driving
* you will need a lot as you should get at least 50% of your old water from tanks in threre

* it all depends on the circumstances- if you have access to the new place before you do the move, then you can have more buckets  with SW ready at the new place- and then again- do you have an RO system at the new place to do this- very tricky.

What I will suggest is sit down- and start to write the plan- you can checkmark as things are done- if you dont do this- you will miss important steps and time is precious-

you will have a cycle in both tanks no matter what- but doing small water changes everyday hopefully you'll get there.

Whatever you are going through, I hope it will pass soon and better days will come. you have lots of people here willing to help.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have half a dozen buckets you are welcome to borrow. No lids though but you could use plastic wrap or something.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I have some rubbermaid containers that you are welcome to borrow?
I live close to you too so if there is anything else I can help you with just shoot me a pm.


----------

